# The whole family



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

L-R: Jyce von der Traumwolfen (daughter's girl and Ebene daughter), Ball Zulu z Martinicke Stary skoly, Pfrenzi von der Traumwolfen (Zulu daughter), Neon von der Traumwolfen (Ebene daughter), Dragon von Haus Hudak (Ebene granddaughter) and Ebene von Kindheitstraum. Elsa aka Enni van Klipgaarden was the beginning of Traumwolfen, who had Baje von der Traumwolfen in her second litter, and Baje was the mother of Ebene, so 5 generations


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I love this pic. I enjoy seeing how successive generations shape out. It gives better insight.
And that fuzzy cutie in the front is awesome.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Sabis mom said:


> I love this pic. I enjoy seeing how successive generations shape out. It gives better insight.
> And that fuzzy cutie in the front is awesome.


Zulu is the only one not related to all the others... But it is nice to see all the generations. Elsa is my profile picture...


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I love pictures like this. All your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

This is one of my new favorite pics.


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

The whole shebang!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL Family! 
🐾


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Great pic, What do you do to have so many, are you a breeder or just a crazy lover of GSD?
I wouldn't want you dog food bill


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

WNGD said:


> Great pic, What do you do to have so many, are you a breeder or just a crazy lover of GSD?
> I wouldn't want you dog food bill


LOL... Yes, I am a breeder, and I also raise, train and title my dogs, I teach Dog Training Classes, Puppy, Basic Obedience, Rally, Tracking, as well as participating in a local therapy dog group. And I am an AKC CGC Evaluator. Yes, I am a crazy GSD Lover and love a well bred purposeful dog. My dog food bill isn't too high, probably averages $150 per month...


----------



## pfeller (Sep 10, 2019)

mnm said:


> dog food bill isn't too high, probably averages $150 per month...


how on earth do you get away with only 150 a month for that many dogs? What are you feeding them? 
or maybe a better question is 'what am I doing wrong?' I easily top 200 a month and have "only" 4 dogs.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

A great looking bunch of dogs!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

pfeller said:


> how on earth do you get away with only 150 a month for that many dogs? What are you feeding them?
> or maybe a better question is 'what am I doing wrong?' I easily top 200 a month and have "only" 4 dogs.


I started charting dog food consumption yesterday just because that figures sounds so low. My 6 month old dog is probably $40-50/mo by himself.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

pfeller said:


> how on earth do you get away with only 150 a month for that many dogs? What are you feeding them?
> or maybe a better question is 'what am I doing wrong?' I easily top 200 a month and have "only" 4 dogs.


Feeding Blackwood 3000 Lamb and Rice formula through chewy - has been running $28-32 per bag. Each dog gets a measured specific amount according to their weight and condition and adjusted as needed. One bag typically lasts 6 days to a week. Coats are great, poops are smaller and solid, energy level is great, and it doesn't have ingredients that I avoid.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

pfeller said:


> how on earth do you get away with only 150 a month for that many dogs? What are you feeding them?
> or maybe a better question is 'what am I doing wrong?' I easily top 200 a month and have "only" 4 dogs.


I am feeding Blackwood 3000 Lamb and rice from Chewy. Has been running $28-32 per bag. One bag typically lasts 6-7 days. Each dog gets a specific measured amount, and that varies according to age, size and body condition. I have a almost 3 month old, up to an almost 8 year old, so anywhere from 3/4 cup three times a day up to two cups twice a day, and in between depending on the individual dog. It also does not contain specific ingredients that I stay away from, I am check ingredient labels before switching foods. Coats are shiny, energy level is great, poops are smaller and solid.


----------



## Glenn Batson (Dec 1, 2019)

Love it!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Great group of happy looking dogs. Well done!


----------



## KillRbee18 (Apr 11, 2016)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


----------

